# Dante working



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been working with Dante on doing draft work for seven months now nearly every day. After I broke my hand we took a month long break but I still lunged him. I've worked him up in weight slowly now since he's a year old. He's been dragging his dog kennel with a full plywood sheet around the yard with his collar when I tether him so I figured he was ready. Heres a video of him working. He normally is not so stop and go but my mom was messing with the dogs on the porch and distracting him. I'm going to have to make a new harness. He's nearly grown out of this one.


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

That is awesome!  Have you trained many pulling goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Moonlight said:


> That is awesome!  Have you trained many pulling goats?


Nope just one goat and that's Dante. I started a young stallion in draft though so its not that hard. Also had a dog that could pull a cart but only when she was younger. She's half German Sheppard from bad lines so her hips are history at eight years old and have been since she was four. She barely walks and is incontinent from a bad spaying job.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

O.O can you do this with any goat?


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

Would you mind telling me how you train them?


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

A goat to pull, I mean? That looks like a good job for a goat!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Moonlight said:


> Would you mind telling me how you train them?


Its a long process. I started training him in harness at six months old but I have been working with him since birth. He was born here at my place and I have owned his mother for six years. I'm working on writing up a page on the training I have done so far with how to videos so once that is done I will let you know. We still don't have ground driving down since after I broke my hand we took a few month break on it and he seems to have completely forgotten how. Its been four months since I broke it and I still can't pick up things more then five pounds with it without pain so ground driving will have to wait.


----------



## Moonlight (Mar 10, 2013)

Sorry about your hand. I don't know how it fells to break it, but I've sprained both and hand and my foot at one time. Very painful! I will keep my eye out for that list and the videos  Hope you feel up to parr soon!


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

what is harness made of. I cant really see it


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Its a belt and a bitless horse bridle.


----------

